# Aspen/organon sustanon



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

hey people, so I just had a mate who went to turkey and brought me back some goodies! Just 20ml of sust so I was very excited about it but when he actually brought them round I was even more so excited : |... reason being they are actually uk pharma grade, sounds weird but I'll attach photos obviously...all of them except one box is made by 'aspen pharma' then one actually still has organon made in Cambridge science park! Which is literally down the road from me I've driven past it many times in the past and I remember even my Mrs contraceptive pill was made by them in there Cambridge facility! The use by date on the Cambridge one is 2016 so it's a close one but would make sense I guess because they did completely change the business name didn't they?ive done some reading but still not clear as I can see they were organon then Merck brought into it followed by schering then aspen! Personally I don't doubht how legit they are for a second but wondered if someone could explain to me exactly how the company has changed etc as it still says there's a organon plant in the Netherlands? All the changes is just confusing me and I just wana be clear  but from what I've seen and you will see in the photos they literally are what you would go and pick up with a prescription from a pharmacy over here in England! Any feedback advice is appreciated guys!


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

No one atall?


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure about the first image with the Irish address..... But the rest of the images look exactly like mine except mine still has the Organon logo instead of Aspen.

This was UK prescription, expiry 09-2016


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

TRT lifter said:


> Not sure about the first image with the Irish address..... But the rest of the images look exactly like mine except mine still has the Organon logo instead of Aspen.
> 
> This was UK prescription, expiry 09-2016


thanks mate, you got prescribed organon sust? And it was still organon And this was recent? It doesn't worry me too much as I've read aspen basically took over organon etc and now make it with the aspen name....the Irish address was a former organon manufacturing plant aswell as I'd seen different medication from there and the Cambridge plant so it all makes sense really but I just wasn't 100% sure when exactly the take over by aspen took place and thought all organon branded stuff should be long gone? Never the less I'm still very very shocked to see u.k pharma grade gear in turkey! Not complaining though I can't wait to start these


----------



## TRT lifter (Oct 25, 2014)

> thanks mate, you got prescribed organon sust? And it was still organon And this was recent? It doesn't worry me too much as I've read aspen basically took over organon etc and now make it with the aspen name....the Irish address was a former organon manufacturing plant aswell as I'd seen different medication from there and the Cambridge plant so it all makes sense really but I just wasn't 100% sure when exactly the take over by aspen took place and thought all organon branded stuff should be long gone? Never the less I'm still very very shocked to see u.k pharma grade gear in turkey! Not complaining though I can't wait to start these


Yeh this box was from a prescription last november just before I switched to Nebido. I kept the box just encase a thread like this popped up (or encase I had a high blood test,so I could say I injected that instead of some UGL).

I was actually speaking to @dt36 about these Sustanons a few months ago because I wasn't sure why organon was still on the box...... I can't remember if his were organon or aspen though,hopefully he can shed some light.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

TRT lifter said:


> Yeh this box was from a prescription last november just before I switched to Nebido. I kept the box just encase a thread like this popped up (or encase I had a high blood test,so I could say I injected that instead of some UGL).
> 
> I was actually speaking to @dt36 about these Sustanons a few months ago because I wasn't sure why organon was still on the box...... I can't remember if his were organon or aspen though,hopefully he can shed some light.


Mine were Organon, made in Holland.


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

dt36 said:


> Mine were Organon, made in Holland.


there's still a main organon plant in the Netherlands aswell that still manufacture stuff, my Mrs contraceptive pill was still branded organon and being made in that Cambridge plant up until a year or so ago....it's all very confusing to be honest and I really don't doubht that these are the real deal but was just hoping someone could explain exactly when and how the change started and as to why there's still organon boxes about although out of the 20 amps that I got it was only that one box still branded organon Cambridge so they must be gradually getting used up


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

chris0 said:


> there's still a main organon plant in the Netherlands aswell that still manufacture stuff, my Mrs contraceptive pill was still branded organon and being made in that Cambridge plant up until a year or so ago....it's all very confusing to be honest and I really don't doubht that these are the real deal but was just hoping someone could explain exactly when and how the change started and as to why there's still organon boxes about although out of the 20 amps that I got it was only that one box still branded organon Cambridge so they must be gradually getting used up


Organon sold the licence of various medicines in their portfolio to Aspen. One of these was the licence for Sustanon.

I found that Organon branded Sust was getting harder for the pharmacy to source earlier this year, so they then started stocking Nebido instead. This was outside of the UK though, while I was working in the UAE.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Bump for any more experiences/feedback with Aspen, been offered it by my source


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Big_Me said:


> Bump for any more experiences/feedback with Aspen, been offered it by my source


 If it's aspen made in Ireland like mine in the pictures then it's 100% uk pharma grade sust used on prescription, not even faked atall


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

I had a load from turkey they are good to go mate


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

ryan james said:


> I had a load from turkey they are good to go mate


 Yep turkey hold uk pharma sust at the moment  we got lucky with these


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

I've still got about 30ml sat there for next cycle


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Been using the same stuff I brought 50ml back from Turkey, good stuff.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

Aspen it is then. along with infiniti tren enan, anyone got feedback on that?


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep get it in ya boys, I felt i won the lottery when my friend brought me 20 back from turkey  lol didn't expect u.k pharma grade sust! Even had a organon made in Cambridge science park one amongst the aspen ones! Left over from when aspen brought into organon

well happy with them would like to go to turkey just for them


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

chris0 said:


> Yep get it in ya boys, I felt i won the lottery when my friend brought me 20 back from turkey  lol didn't expect u.k pharma grade sust! Even had a organon made in Cambridge science park one amongst the aspen ones! Left over from when aspen brought into organon
> 
> well happy with them would like to go to turkey just for them


 what's the carrying law bringing em back from turkey to the UK ?


----------



## chris0 (Jul 18, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> what's the carrying law bringing em back from turkey to the UK ?


 Well you can just go and buy them and declare them on the way back through and pay the tax if it's needed or chances are you have already paid the country's tax when you brought them from the pharmacy but double check with them

that's the legal way to do it or most people for personal use probably won't even declare them but I'm not suggesting that lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

gymfreak2010 said:


> what's the carrying law bringing em back from turkey to the UK ?


 It's "3 months Supply for personal use"....whatever the fvck that means.


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

latblaster said:


> It's "3 months Supply for personal use"....whatever the fvck that means.


 ye I did read some where that it depends on the ml bringing back to determine personal use , will have to check again i guess


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

chris0 said:


> Well you can just go and buy them and declare them on the way back through and pay the tax if it's needed or chances are you have already paid the country's tax when you brought them from the pharmacy but double check with them
> 
> that's the legal way to do it or most people for personal use probably won't even declare them but I'm not suggesting that lol


 always personal use  my pals heading to thailand next month but he's having none of it


----------



## ryan james (Dec 27, 2013)

Not sure how much your allowed to bring back but I always get a couple 100ml and never been stopped great for primo nolvadex and hcg too I couldn't find any anapolon last time I went.

turkey isn't a place id be looking to go back too any time soon tho


----------



## wilson1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

Old responder here just come back from turkey dalaman went to down town fetheye, chemist 22tkl for 1 mil that's Lyra by the way. So about 2.99 each, I will say don't be a massive c**t brining back more than 16 boxes, I personally s**t pants a few times thinking I would get done at the airport midnight express is a scary film! But turkey is lovely and I will go back. Turkey is probably the best place to get gear from, sust 250 is nice to inject and a great trt drug. I am happy with the stuff but again don't take the piss, I packed 25 mg 5 boxes of t3 2 proviron boxes 11 sust 250, 1 box of vitamin b12 5 amps, 2 boxes of water tablets.

Also pased security on the way in before checking in, then off the bags went Next security getting to the passport control boarder control, then finally boarding the plane random drugs test swabbing, checked kids iPads phones missus, then until the plane took off then I was ok, knowing the last place is Home Manchester airport were if stoped I'll be discussing personal use laws. The rules are getting tighter now more so than ever. Don't try Spain Greece anywhere that takes the euro! Egypt, turkey perhaps Russia and Bulgaria, but no EU states stay away. Don't bring gear in or out!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my mate went to turkey earlier in the year, said all the shops sell crap posh UGL stuff now, nothing looked legit. Was no Turkish sust or Bayer Primo around. Heard it off a few people now that Turkey isnt what it was for steds, tighter pharmacy controls so all places packed with crap.

Egypt, f**k that, worst place for fakes.

wouldnt touch anything pharma grade now, well 'apparent' pharma grade. Eastern European Countries have flooded the market with fake everything.

better off sticking with a decent UGL for everything.


----------



## wilson1978 (Jun 2, 2013)

Bit late but you're content in your reply is decent. I've been on UG a for some time now seems to be doing its job. Like you say fakes flood the market.


----------

